# Our new friend / rescue.



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Not to be confused with "Rescue" which is the name of our *other* rescue, this is a new dog we picked up at the shelter tonight. A 4 month old (and already 35 lbs) pit bull.

His name is "Tank" (previously Burke) and he's fitting right in.

The original "Rescue" put him in his place tonight. That is his little head in her big ol' mouth.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope you all get on perfectly!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cute pup. Time to get him chasin bears..... LOL


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

He is pretty Chris! The best dog Ive ever had was a pit! *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* I miss that dog.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another one to spoil!!HA!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- Chris is go'in into the Bear chas'in business with those two.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice dog Chris ! Did you buy stock in the dog food company yet ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Really can't wait to meet him. I hope he likes to wrestle.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh he does... I put this post up tonight for all of our family who seems to think we want to hear their opinions on us adopting a pit bull. This is what I posted:



> For those of you who are concerned about our new Pit Bull "Tank", and who love our "sweet" Great Dane / Dalmation "Rescue".... yea... this is Tank vs Rescue. Tank is the guy who appears to be screaming for help in both pictures.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He sure has his eye on the camera though. That second pic is him asking if he has the pose right.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I would say he's quite the ham when the camera's around. LOL Don't listen to the hype people try to pass on the pits. I have alot friends who own them and they're great dogs. Very loyal and loving.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

By far the best dog I have ever had was a pit! Here is a pic of him and my little brother. He was pretty sic in the pic and was put down a couple m onths later.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Most pits I know are great and loving dogs. Protective but gentle at the same time. In other words not one to jump in without due cause.

Nice to hear how you got him Chris. Train him up before he gets too far.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That bottom picture looks like he's want'in Daddy to Rescue him from "Rescue" lol.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Its funny how he seems to know the camera is on him! He is gonna have lots of personality!


----------

